# Which 2" ext. door rail/stile bit set?



## montanaprefinish (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi- I've decided to use a rail/stile bits set for 2" thick exterior doors in a window project I'm working on. Freud's 99-277 has the ideal dimensions. Are there any other companies that I should be looking at? I've go ton of windows to build (there is a post on "router tables" if you are interested) so durability and performance is a must. Reclaimed white oak will tax the bits as well. 

I'm also price shopping; who has the best deals on router bits? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## montanaprefinish (Feb 1, 2011)

Bought the Freud 2" - 2-1/4" set from Amazon.


----------

